# مقلدات الطيران (محاكاة الطائرات)



## طارق شوك (16 مارس 2009)

أرجو مما عنده معلومات عن مقلدات الطائرات وخاصة عملية تقليد حركة كبين الطائرات إرسالها إلي وشكراً


----------



## عامر السعيد (10 أبريل 2009)

بالفعل بعضآ منا يحتاج الى هذا البرنامج ( محاكى الطيران ) للافاده والاستمتاع بتعلم شئ جميل وهذا هو الايميل:
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## dreams1804 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*​


----------

